# Boxxer World Cup broke yesterday!



## freshkid (Oct 16, 2004)

The lowers decided to separate from the stanchions resulting in a wicked crash on a fast rocky trail. The fork has only about 10 rides on it with no hard hits on it or abuse. I am very lucky I am not seriously hurt, just really beat up. Scary! I was just bombing down the trail and all of sudden I was on the ground, tumbling down the trail. That's the last thing I expected was my fork to fail on me like that. Unbelievable!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

There is a PIC on NSMB right now of same type of thing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kjcorley (Jul 3, 2005)

Dude, that ****ing blows. Good thing your alright.


----------



## i_suck (Jun 22, 2006)

wow, what a waste of money. RMA it.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

wow man that is really sh*tty man! you are very lucky to not be hurt too bad!! you going to get a warrenty and use it or sell it for another fork?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

I have had serious doubts about this fork from the begining. I have thrown some full DH runs on one, and i wasn't impressed at all.


----------



## OhTeeBee (May 14, 2006)

WoW! Glad you are ok. Has Rock Shox been notified ? Thats a pretty severe failure .


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Owch, looks terrible man. I wonder what would lead to this happening. Good luck.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

HollyCrap................:eekster: :eekster: ,glad you walkway from that! 
The worst kind of crash are the ones you don't expected ! Damn!!!!!!


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

insane


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

The ones you don't see coming suck the worst.

Or the ones where as soon as you take off, you know you're ****ed.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

zachdank said:


> I have had serious doubts about this fork from the begining. I have thrown some full DH runs on one, and i wasn't impressed at all.


i dunno zach, i thought my 40 was the **** until i hopped on a few 06 boxxers. now I refuse to ride it... its all personal preferance though...


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

damn... they better cover that


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, glad no serious injuries. Hope it is just a one off and not a serious design flaw with the fork.



freshkid said:


> The lowers decided to separate from the stanchions resulting in a wicked crash on a fast rocky trail. The fork has only about 10 rides on it with no hard hits on it or abuse. I am very lucky I am not seriously hurt, just really beat up. Scary! I was just bombing down the trail and all of sudden I was on the ground, tumbling down the trail. That's the last thing I expected was my fork to fail on me like that. Unbelievable!!


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Ouch!
And to think i wanted a Boxxer!


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

Right. One Boxxer fails, guess that means the whole batch must be junk! Some of you just don't think. 

Looks like he got a **** fork. ONe, out of thousands. Oooh. Wanna know how many 888s have failed? How many Manitous, or Foxes? Everything breaks, and sometimes you just get a **** fork. I have no doubt RockShox will take care of you, and you'll get a proper fork back. 

Some of you need to think before you post.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Red Bull said:


> its all personal preferance though...


 You are exactly right. I honestly felt like the one i was riding felt like pure $hit. I did a solid 4000 vertical feet on it. I'm prety sure it was set up right. It could have been a little off though.
My hommie has been through 2 of them. He loved his first one, but said the second one felt nothing like the first.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

that really sucks....pretty insane . everyone i have talked to who rides one says they rule.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Keep us updated on Rock Shox's response to that....


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

dropmachine.com said:


> Right. One Boxxer fails, guess that means the whole batch must be junk! Some of you just don't think.


Agreed.

RS has done great things since SRAM bought them - they are putting out some serious quality stuff, and just a year ago I was swearing I'd never ride another one of their products. Everthing breaks, look at the early 40s, this doesn't mean sh*t about the company as a whole.


----------



## skitrev33 (Mar 30, 2005)

Godzilla said:


> Agreed.
> 
> RS has done great things since SRAM bought them - they are putting out some serious quality stuff, and just a year ago I was swearing I'd never ride another one of their products. Everthing breaks, look at the early 40s, this doesn't mean sh*t about the company as a whole.


Amen. They had a rough few years there. I'm stoked on the totem.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is the LINK To the pic on NSMB. It looks very similiar in area to yours. They say this guy came up short 2 times in a row at high speed on a large gap at a race?


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

Did the guy in the NSMB Thread hit anything? Like A tree? Thats pretty wild that they fail like that. It's a Wonder no one has been seriously hurt. and Like Godzeera said, it doesnt speak about the company as a whole when a few out of thousands fail...that happens.


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

He was racing the world cup, and cased a jump at full race speed, and you're surprised the fork broke? Please. Any other fork would have gone too. 

This is a racing product, and must be treated as such. You abuse it, and its gonna die. 

The one in this thread sounds like just a bad apple, if the story is true.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

bpatterson6 said:


> it doesnt speak about the company as a whole when a few out of thousands fail...that happens.


This is the truth. One or two broken forks doesn't mean $hit. Everything can break.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah they say it is internet word say take it as you may. The people were saying dude is uber like WC fast and plowed the same jump and cased it twice at a very high rate of speed.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sorry to hear that.........get an 888


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

What about the 888's leaking through the casting?
The FOX 40's cracking?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah I am suprised it broke casing twice? Even at say 30mph which maybe he was doing?? I can see coming to a dead stop again a stump at that rate, but casing a jump? I don't know sounds a little sketch to me? I mean when WCH dropped that gorge and his MONSTER T bowed that WC would have cracked into 1 thousand pieces. It seems shady to me. I have seen my friend case his 400YZF on 80' and bigger doubles and nothing happened to the bike? But again maybe the forks sturucture had been hurt previousley?


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

Yeh all forks (all parts even) will break sometime, but that said, I've not seen anything other than a boxxer break that badly. Leaks and cracks are not as serious as the whole thing splitting in two. I've never ridden a 2006 boxxer, not even picked one up, but I've seen them in shops and they don't look very sturdy. 
Hopefully it was a one-off, for you and the other guy because I still like boxxers. good to see you held out on a crash like that, must be pretty shaken up  
I wonder what a world class rider would think if he saw these pics, loads of pros ride them


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

yeah as much as that dropmachine guy is correct on some points, that is STILL just FYAKING skary.

Ive seen other forks do wierd stuff but those are the two most catastrophic breakages i have seen to date, on the same type of fork, kills tha confidence, ya know? I liked the proto world cup i rode, but i have heard the production feels different from a bud who has one on a sunday.

BTW i ride a 40 so i treat it nice, race forks also love to have oil changed, it makes them feel like a whole new machine........


----------



## ILFREERIDER (Feb 25, 2004)

i can accept cracking ,bending ,broken cartriges etc... as a one or so bad examples from a production batch ,but seperation of the upper legs from the lowers during a ride is totally unacceptable !!!
this fork is just unsafe !


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

seems the big suspension companies should also R&D their new products to the rank & file to try and find these issues prior to production. What good does it do to test their products with people who have professional mechanics that probably take these new products apart after each outting and then fully reassemble. That's not how their products are treated in real life.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

btw, if you havent already emailed sram, your chances of getting a new fork free are probubly slim to none after posting this.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

why is it almost impossible? cuz hes making others aware of the problem that happened to him?

Sram has always been very good with replacing things. i had an x.9 that cracked in half, and they got it fixed for me, even when they knew i was a free rider (pretty rare heheh). But man that sucks. never seen that happen before. Yeah, and ive also noticed how completely different one boxxer can feel from another. when my friend rented a sunday up at diablo, the first one he rented the boxxer was pretty bad...where as the other one felt as plush as my 888. I dunno how that happens. even after adjusting the fork, it wasn't much different. dont get me wrong though, the boxxer WC i felt on some guys bmw was amazing :thumbsup: . Best of luck with the fork, let us know what happens


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

grahamjtriggs said:


> I've never ridden a 2006 boxxer, not even picked one up, but I've seen them in shops and they don't look very sturdy.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

post of the day. :thumbsup:


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

dante said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> post of the day. :thumbsup:


lol - post of the day in a good way or post of the day in a bad way??

they are too light to be strong anyway but they look nice


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

How f*cked up is the frame now? I can't imagine what would make that come apart like that. 

For all the haters - they didn't come apart, but Marz just replaced the uppers on my Z1 Light, as it creaked like a wooden floor. I heard it and called. The tech didn't act surprised. I certainly give them props because a lot of these things take some serious bangs. It's bound to happen as they get lighter. That does look like a catastrophic failure though. Of course, not seeing the whole thing, it's hard to judge.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

This post seems shady? He put this up and yet has not responded? Anyway maybe he actually works???


----------



## freshkid (Oct 16, 2004)

Nothing happened to the rest of my bike as far as I can tell. I was very surprised. The stanchions took most of the impact...and my head.


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

I guess the tube was shredded by a rock, huh? I have been trying to figure what could have happened to that, but I am now assuming that it was from an impact after the lowers came off.


----------



## Dairy_dude (Nov 2, 2004)

wow that sucks I had that happen witha crappy Risse fork that leaked oil every where, luckily the lizard skins held the lowers on and I landed without crashing. 

You should have wheelied the rest of the trail that would have been sweet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

B-e-a-utiful


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dropmachine.com said:


> He was racing the world cup, and cased a jump at full race speed, and you're surprised the fork broke? Please. Any other fork would have gone too.......


not true. you should also lay off the blanket statements that you clown others for.
very well over the level of world cup racing abuse right here and if you think this is the only time i've pulled ridiculous stuff like this, you are sadly mistaken. i dare any boxxer on the planet to stand up to this......


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

WCH, i'm convinced that when you started riding you were like 6' tall and your current stature is a result of repeated acts in the vein of the picture posted above.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> not true. you should also lay off the blanket statements that you clown others for.
> very well over the level of world cup racing abuse right here and if you think this is the only time i've pulled ridiculous stuff like this, you are sadly mistaken. i dare any boxxer on the planet to stand up to this......


Owned...
I am still yet to see an 888 ripped apart like I have seen 2 boxxers


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

boxxers are just weaksause.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I ride the same fork. 2 falires dont mean anything. Its a race fork, treat it like one. I would buy another one if I had the chance.


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

2 falires like that mean that their crap. you dont see any 888 forks with failures like that........o wait u dont see any marzocchi forks with failures like that either besides mabye an mz comp. so that just proves that marzocchi has and will always be better then rock shox or any other fork company.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

azonicrider188a said:


> 2 falires like that mean that their crap. you dont see any 888 forks with failures like that........o wait u dont see any marzocchi forks with failures like that either besides mabye an mz comp. so that just proves that marzocchi has and will always be better then rock shox or any other fork company.


I have seen so many failures like that on Marzocchis that i lost count. They weren't on mz comps either. My homeboy just broke his stanctions on his 888 a couple months ago.
All forks can break.


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

well marzocchi certanly has a much better reputation when it comes to forks then rock shox does and people trust the name alot more as somthing that will last as apposed to a boxxer wear the stantions seperate from the lowers. i deffinatly would not want a fork that has a history of that happening


----------



## The Cartel (May 24, 2006)

Send me that casting, it looks like its still good. Rockshox=good and light, MZ=heavy not to many world cup or national wins. P.S. go out and ride you bikes and get off the computer chodes.


----------



## mtbkid (Mar 18, 2004)

what happens when people dont check their bolts before they ride?

The lowers fall off your fork while you're riding


----------



## chompfacekillah (Jun 23, 2005)

[
very well over the level of world cup racing abuse right here and if you think this is the only time i've pulled ridiculous stuff like this, you are sadly mistaken. i dare any boxxer on the planet to stand up to this......[/QUOTE]

wow! WCH in the second fram is you handel bar broken or has your hand slipped off? sic foto by the way. I know what gap that is and its no gimmie! you ever grease that beotch?


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

man thats crazy  
good thing u walked away from it but yea now that 2 of these incidents have happend i dont think i would ever get a boxxer cuz thts jus f*ckin bad


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

aren't the lowers the same accross the board on the boxxers? i think its jsut a matter of guys sendin it too far for the fork... i think if peolpe want a fork that can take abuse they shouldnt bother with rock shox........


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

chompfacekillah said:


> ...you ever grease that...


nah, you were correct, my handlebar broke on that one. after i went and put on a new bar it was too windy when i got back, so we shuttled the monkey instead.....


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

obviously the boxxers are gonna get bashed on this website, everyone on here seems to all be mini-freeriders who all are liek DAR MARZOCCHI ROOLS MAN (well, at least SMT), but Boxxers are kickass forks, one of the best race forks out there right now. there not fweewidah fowks, there dh racing forks. ive ridden every fork in the 2006 line and they all shred. Have any of you actually looked at a 2006 boxxer? there alot beefier than previous years. the brake mount is gusseted on, the "Boxxer" sticker is about 3 mm thick, there just more beefier in person. you can jump off whatever you want on your bike, but the boxxers are meant for dh racing, so if ur at least gonna huck one, be smooth about it, not hacking up the landing and seperating 2 halfs of ur bike.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

azonicrider188a said:


> well marzocchi certanly has a much better reputation when it comes to forks then rock shox does and people trust the name alot more as somthing that will last as apposed to a boxxer wear the stantions seperate from the lowers. i deffinatly would not want a fork that has a history of that happening


Yea marzocchis may be stronger but the still break. A boxxer weights 2 lbss lighter than marzocchis DH fork. Go to any race in newengland everyone has a boxxer world cup, never seen one broken then. Oh and derek can you explain how Jamie Ford did the 30ft and the other huge hucks in the valley with out breaking his, plus raced it for a full season.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

please keep in perspective that many of the world cup pros probably weight 180-200 pounds and hit roots, rocks, G-outs and jumps/gaps with more force than ANY of us "freeriders"

so please dont flatter yourselves by saying this is a "Race Only" fork

joel


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

vpjackal989 said:


> Yea marzocchis may be stronger but the still break. A boxxer weights 2 lbss lighter than marzocchis DH fork. Go to any race in newengland everyone has a boxxer world cup, never seen one broken then. Oh and derek can you explain how Jamie Ford did the 30ft and the other huge hucks in the valley with out breaking his, plus raced it for a full season.


just cause there lighter does not mean that their better. and as for that fool doin the 30 footer to flat....thats just stupid. hey rob u got a boxxer y dont u go do the 30 footer


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

deh...


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

azonicrider188a said:


> just cause there lighter does not mean that their better. and as for that fool doin the 30 footer to flat....thats just stupid. hey rob u got a boxxer y dont u go do the 30 footer


why are you talking **** about the fastest rider on the east coast?


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

Red Bull said:


> why are you talking **** about the fastest rider on the east coast?


will, i feel like stalking some ladies


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> why are you talking **** about the fastest rider on the east coast?


why are you riding the cock of the fastest rider on the east coast?


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> why are you riding the cock of the fastest rider on the east coast?


pwned


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

KevinM said:


> . Have any of you actually looked at a 2006 boxxer? there alot beefier than previous years. the brake mount is gusseted on, the "Boxxer" sticker is about 3 mm thick, there just more beefier in person.


Are you kidding? RS is still using 32mm stanchions with a 200mm plus travel chassi. There's a reason why marzocchi came out with the 888 instead of a 200mm Super T, and there's a reason that fox went with 40mm stanchions on their DH fork.

RS is always the last company to do something, the last company to make 7" forks, the last company to use 32mm stanchions, the last company to switch to a shim-stack damping setup, and so on. I think the boxxer is getting the short stick compared to the other single crown forks that RS is comming out with (180mm travel single crowns). Plus, you got forks like the marz 66SL at 5.6lbs, with 35mm stanchions. Hard to say what's stiffer, but in any case it's lighter with 180mm of travel, pretty competative.

I guess thicker stickers makes you feel good though.


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

Thick stickers kick ass.


----------



## ThunderBringer#1 (Nov 2, 2005)

I got it rebuilt by sram at Deer Valley now it feels like the first boxxer I had


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

azonicrider188a said:


> just cause there lighter does not mean that their better. and as for that fool doin the 30 footer to flat....thats just stupid. hey rob u got a boxxer y dont u go do the 30 footer


Im not saying lighter is better, i said that becasue when things get lighter the use less material, making it not at strong. Boxxers are the best forks i have ever felt, and you had the impression when you rode mine. It is hard to take your opinions seriosly when you have been banned from here 3 times.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

azonicrider188a said:


> well marzocchi certanly has a much better reputation when it comes to forks then rock shox does and people trust the name alot more as somthing that will last as apposed to a boxxer wear the stantions seperate from the lowers. i deffinatly would not want a fork that has a history of that happening


Yeah, totally. I liked it so much better when my DJI stanchions snapped after 10 months - thank God they didn't seperate from the crown. It really would've sucked if they had refused to stand behind their product instead of replacing it for me, like a company with a conscience - oh wait, nevermind...


----------



## freshkid (Oct 16, 2004)

*Fork update*

Well a guy from sram called me today and said a new fork is on the way and will arrive tommorrow which is pretty cool. I just hope my fork was just a bad apple out of the bunch that was rotten to the core...I don't ever want to experience that ever again.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

You can sell the World Cup when you get it if you honestly are that scared and what you say is 100% accurate about what happened to it.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

is anyone having breakage problems on other models or is ti just the WC that are breaking?


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

hardcore newbie said:


> is anyone having breakage problems on other models or is ti just the WC that are breaking?


well, so far that's a whopping TWO. one rider admitted that he cased a huge gap (twice?) and the other appears to have separated before the crash (?). I've yet to see a product be immune to failure, whether it's 888s, Boxxers, Fox 40s or even Avalanches.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> why are you riding the cock of the fastest rider on the east coast?


that was clever, congradulations.

i will ride my boxxer over any other fork, and as you can see, so will jamie.


----------



## drum714 (Nov 10, 2004)

mtbkid said:


> what happens when people dont check their bolts before they ride?
> 
> The lowers fall off your fork while you're riding


Exactly what I thoght when I saw the pic!


----------



## DCRick (Jul 10, 2006)

like previously said the boxxer is a race fork not a huck fork. any one who does ridiculously big stuff on a bike should not get a boxxer as tehy aren't built to take that. they are built to be raced not slammed to ****. If you want a huck fork get a 888 by all means but they are not as good on the dh race courses and this is obvious as how many pro riders do you see using the 888 in comparision to the boxxer?


----------



## drum714 (Nov 10, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Are you kidding? RS is still using 32mm stanchions with a 200mm plus travel chassi. There's a reason why marzocchi came out with the 888 instead of a 200mm Super T, and there's a reason that fox went with 40mm stanchions on their DH fork.
> 
> RS is always the last company to do something, the last company to make 7" forks, the last company to use 32mm stanchions, the last company to switch to a shim-stack damping setup, and so on. I think the boxxer is getting the short stick compared to the other single crown forks that RS is comming out with (180mm travel single crowns). Plus, you got forks like the marz 66SL at 5.6lbs, with 35mm stanchions. Hard to say what's stiffer, but in any case it's lighter with 180mm of travel, pretty competative.
> 
> I guess thicker stickers makes you feel good though.


It was just a matter of time before you chimed in with your marz is superior and RS is inferior to every other product out there.

Get off your almighty marzocchi horse and ride a new RS product with MCD, you might like the way the new horse rides.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

drum714 said:


> Get off your almighty marzocchi horse and ride a new RS product with MCD, you might like the way the new horse rides.


No, you just read my post without thinking at all.

I think a lot of the new motion control stuff is good, there look to be some interesting chassis comming out from RS in 2007.

Unfortunately, the boxxer has suffered due to the chassi that it uses. Fox and marzocchi are using a much better chassi for DH, and RS is still trying to compete with their 32mm stanchions. The totem, lyric, and other new RS forks look to be pretty exciting, but the boxxer seems to be taking a backseat.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

zachdank said:


> I have seen so many failures like that on Marzocchis that i lost count. They weren't on mz comps either. My homeboy just broke his stanctions on his 888 a couple months ago.
> All forks can break.


there you go, everyone listen all forks can break. some maybe more than other but all forks will break eventually.

and zach if your talkign about that one thread where ur boy cased that 50ft road gap on the stinky that doesnt count cuase the 888 didnt have a chance to survive on that


----------



## fuelinjection23 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Weaksauceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Weaksauceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fuelinjection23 (Sep 3, 2005)

*haha*



fuelinjection23 said:


> Weaksauceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 u nigs know it


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

fuelinjection23 said:


> u nigs know it


ma tru dat brotha


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

everyone will hate and dislike different things

so suck it up


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*that looks bizzare.*



fuelinjection23 said:


> Weaksauceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


very odd.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

dropmachine.com said:


> Right. One Boxxer fails, guess that means the whole batch must be junk! Some of you just don't think.
> 
> Looks like he got a **** fork. ONe, out of thousands. Oooh. Wanna know how many 888s have failed? How many Manitous, or Foxes? Everything breaks, and sometimes you just get a **** fork. I have no doubt RockShox will take care of you, and you'll get a proper fork back.
> 
> Some of you need to think before you post.


PLEASE post some pics of failed 888's


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

DCRick said:


> like previously said the boxxer is a race fork not a huck fork. any one who does ridiculously big stuff on a bike should not get a boxxer as tehy aren't built to take that. they are built to be raced not slammed to ****. If you want a huck fork get a 888 by all means but they are not as good on the dh race courses and this is obvious as how many pro riders do you see using the 888 in comparision to the boxxer?


Nonsense - where do you people get 'this is a race fork, that is a huck fork'

A Boxxer is every but a hucker by design that a 888 is - and a 888 is a fantastic race fork easily as good on a race course.

Total nonsense. Stop spewing this BS.


----------

